# Memoire disque dur MacBook



## Jean54 (3 Juin 2008)

Question élémentaire (!) : comment fait-on pour connaître la taille du disque dur du MacBook ?
Merci.


----------



## miz_ici (3 Juin 2008)

Salut.
Tu clic sur l'icone de ton disque dur et tu fais POMME+I.

Là tu aura toutes les infos dont tu as besoin.


----------

